# English speaking friends in Bolzano



## Starryskies

Hi all,

I'm a 26 year old girl and I've just moved to Bolzano to work, I'm originally from the UK. I think Bolzano is beautiful and I'm glad that I came, but i'm hoping to meet some people who speak English to socialise with. (I'm still miles away from being able to have a meaningful conversation in German/Italian!) Please get in touch if you want to meet sometime.
Also if you live near to Bozano - Merano, Verona, Trento, wherever..


----------



## isha00

Hi there!

My name is Elisa, 25 years old, and, after two years spent abroad (one in the UK), I'm back in my home town, which is.. yep! Bolzano! 
I would love to meet you! =)
In a couple of days I'm flying to England, where I'll remain for a week, but perhaps we can go for a coffee after I come back? 

Lemme know =)
Elisa


----------



## isha00

uhmm.. I guess the fact that I can't send private messages for my life may have something to do with my post count (that or I'm *really* dense). I didn't figure out how you managed to write a message on my profile either, so, well, I'm answering here xD
I'll be back in bolzano on the 15th, meet you over the 16th-18th weekend?

In the meantime I'll see whether raising my post count will allow me to send you my contact information via PM, if not.. well, we'll figure something out!

See you soon! =)


----------



## Walt001

Hello all

How about we do an ExPat thing at Exile in Bolzano sometime? 
I am sure most of us stuck here for the holidays would love some company 

Coffee & English 

Any day this weekend is fine with me.


----------



## Inglese_in_Badia

*Also Looking For English Speaking Friends*

Hi - I am also looking for English speaking friends

I am 50 (very young at heart!) and am a small wind turbine Engineer and International Sales

I am from the UK but moved to Italy after a year working in China 

I live in Badia Calavena which is also beautiful but absolutely the middle of no where

I am learning Italian but also a long way from being able to have a conversation

/SNIP/

Yes - I would like to meet for a drink / meal

Regards

Stephen



Starryskies said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a 26 year old girl and I've just moved to Bolzano to work, I'm originally from the UK. I think Bolzano is beautiful and I'm glad that I came, but i'm hoping to meet some people who speak English to socialise with. (I'm still miles away from being able to have a meaningful conversation in German/Italian!) Please get in touch if you want to meet sometime.
> Also if you live near to Bozano - Merano, Verona, Trento, wherever..


----------



## isha00

Uuuuh, so many english-speaking expats around here =)
I came back from England (Bath) yesterday and mamma mia how miss living there *___* 

I'd like meeting you guys, even though I'm not properly one of you


----------



## isha00

Just for a belated Merry Christmas to you all living in the region =)


----------



## ioagreye

Thanks sharing you guys are wonderful!


----------



## minime01

Hi and welcome o Italy from a fellow Brit. I am miles away in Cuneo but I just wanted to say that a good way to make friends is to go to a language school as the teschers are usually mother tongue and they often know lots of other English speaking foreigners. Cuneo is a smallish town but I know at least 30 English speakers that live here so you will be pleasantly surprised I bet,
Good luck
Renee


----------



## Marshmellow

*Moving soon*

Hi all,

I will be moving to Bolzano at the beginning of April, also 50 years old (female), young at heart LOL, with a great sense of humour. I'm a Business English Trainer and am moving to Bolzano to take up a new job. Originally from the UK, but have lived in Germany for years (speak fluent German) and would love to join in with any meet-ups for a coffee or a meal, or simply a day out doing some of the sights!
So definitely count me in!

Sharon











Inglese_in_Badia said:


> Hi - I am also looking for English speaking friends
> 
> I am 50 (very young at heart!) and am a small wind turbine Engineer and International Sales
> 
> I am from the UK but moved to Italy after a year working in China
> 
> I live in Badia Calavena which is also beautiful but absolutely the middle of no where
> 
> I am learning Italian but also a long way from being able to have a conversation
> 
> /SNIP/
> 
> Yes - I would like to meet for a drink / meal
> 
> Regards
> 
> Stephen


----------



## Merza

Starryskies said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a 26 year old girl and I've just moved to Bolzano to work, I'm originally from the UK. I think Bolzano is beautiful and I'm glad that I came, but i'm hoping to meet some people who speak English to socialise with. (I'm still miles away from being able to have a meaningful conversation in German/Italian!) Please get in touch if you want to meet sometime.
> Also if you live near to Bozano - Merano, Verona, Trento, wherever..


hi im merza i live and work here in bolzano city 27 yrs old n looking for english speaking friends if u want we can meet fr 1 coffe or drink
thx hve nice day


----------



## Merza

isha00 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> My name is Elisa, 25 years old, and, after two years spent abroad (one in the UK), I'm back in my home town, which is.. yep! Bolzano!
> I would love to meet you! =)
> In a couple of days I'm flying to England, where I'll remain for a week, but perhaps we can go for a coffee after I come back?
> 
> Lemme know =)
> Elisa


hi looking for some english speaking frinds in bolzano if u are available plz reply 
hope to hear from u soon


----------



## Marshmellow

There seem to be quite a few of us looking for contact. How about starting a group meeting in Bolzano for everyone to get to know each other?

I've looked on Internations and there are groups in Milan but not in Bolzano. Anyone up for it?


----------



## Marshmellow

Hi all!

Well, I'm in Bolzano now so is anyone interested in a beer, coffee, meal ... ? Would be great to hear from you!


----------



## Canadakid

*English Speaking In Bolzano*

I am just wondering if this group is still continuing because I have just moved to Bolzano from Canada for 8 months and I would love to meet up with some english speaking people to help me get over my home sickness.


----------



## Canadakid

Marshmellow said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Well, I'm in Bolzano now so is anyone interested in a beer, coffee, meal ... ? Would be great to hear from you!


Do you still live here in Bolzano?


----------



## gpichler

hey there! 
i'm no expat but i dare to hijack this thread anyway  
i live near bolzano (but work there), speak german (mainly), italian (fluently) and i'm looking for possibilities to improve my spoken english. 
so if you're up for a beer / coffee i'll be happy to get in touch! 

cheers,
günther


----------



## Kiwigirl27

Hey, i see this post is kind of old  but wondering if there is anyone still in Bolzano... Me and my boyfreind are both kiwis, im 27 hes 30 and we are moving to bolzano for work in a few weeks. Been living in amsterdam for 6 years, and Pretty keen to meet up with some expats living in bolzano! Get in touch if you guys n girls keen to hang out sometime!


----------



## gpichler

Kiwigirl27 said:


> Hey, i see this post is kind of old  but wondering if there is anyone still in Bolzano... Me and my boyfreind are both kiwis, im 27 hes 30 and we are moving to bolzano for work in a few weeks. Been living in amsterdam for 6 years, and Pretty keen to meet up with some expats living in bolzano! Get in touch if you guys n girls keen to hang out sometime!


hey kiwis!
just give a buzz when you're around - i'll be happy to show you beautiful bolzano


----------



## Kiwigirl27

Hi Gunther, that would be great! Ill get in touch when we arrive. 

Anyone else, get in touch too!

cheers,
Sophie and Alain


----------



## Kiwigirl27

Canadakid said:


> I am just wondering if this group is still continuing because I have just moved to Bolzano from Canada for 8 months and I would love to meet up with some english speaking people to help me get over my home sickness.


Hey canada, you found a way out of your homesickness yet?!!!!! Anyway, we would be keen to meet up sometime, get in touch 
sophie


----------



## Canadakid

Yeah I would love to meet up sometime. When do you arrive here in Bolzano?


----------



## Kiwigirl27

Hey ! cool. I arrive next week, on wednesday night I think, if you, Gunther or anyone reading this thread is keen for it we could meet up for a coffee sometime next weekend? 

Sophie


----------



## Canadakid

Yeah for sure. I am free during the day and Saturday and monday I'm free all day and night. Because I play for the Bolzano football team here my schedule can get fairly busy


----------



## gpichler

Sorry i didn't see your post! are you around? i'm still not able to send private messages for exchanging contact data - but i should now (after 5 posts afaik) 

cu,
günther


----------



## JacksonAces

This still going on? I'm down closer to Trento, but getting to Bolzano is no problem form down here. Would love to meet some other expats.

~Jack


----------



## Canadakid

JacksonAces said:


> This still going on? I'm down closer to Trento, but getting to Bolzano is no problem form down here. Would love to meet some other expats.
> 
> ~Jack


Yeah for sure Jack. If you can make it to Bolzano easy then that would be great.


----------



## Canadakid

Kiwigirl27 said:


> Hey ! cool. I arrive next week, on wednesday night I think, if you, Gunther or anyone reading this thread is keen for it we could meet up for a coffee sometime next weekend?
> 
> Sophie


Hey Sophie have you arrived in Bolzano okay?


----------



## Claudia.cangelosi

isha00 said:


> Uuuuh, so many english-speaking expats around here =)
> I came back from England (Bath) yesterday and mamma mia how miss living there *___*
> 
> I'd like meeting you guys, even though I'm not properly one of you


Ciao,
I hope you are well, I am moving to Bolzano in May from England where I lived for 13 years, I am therefore interested to meet people that speak English as well as Italian.

I have been to Bolzano a few times now and love the city, I find it fascinating... the language, culture and peaceful surroundings.

I would love to make friends...

Thanks
Claudia


----------



## Katya_Iv

Hey there. Are you guys still catching up together? I'm living in Merano so not so far. Please let me know as i am looking for new friends here. Thanks


----------



## euroguy88

*Living & Working in Bolzano*

Hi Guys,

My fiancee and I are looking to move to Bolzano / Bolzano area. We have visited about 4 times and we absolutely love the area.

However we are finding it difficult to locate jobs. I'm a marketing executive, with a focus on wine and spirits, and my fiancee is a business administrator. We both have a strong catering background. 

Can anyone help?

Thanks
Will


----------



## Lalune*

Still some people in Bolzano? I just arrived, and would love to meet some new people!


----------



## staceyericadoris

*Hey *

Hey, not entirely sure if this thread is still active. Are you guys still looking for friends in Bolzano? I have been here since December now after moving to live here with my boyfriend, who is fluent in Italian. My Italian is extremely basic and my German even worse, I would love to meet some English speaking people here. 

Stacey:roll:


----------



## Lalune*

Hey!

Im still in Bolzano! I would love to meet you. This week Ill be in Holland, but next week would be cool or some other time. let me know!


----------



## staceyericadoris

Hey XD

Sure, next week sounds good. Do you use skype/msn or email or anything like that or shall we PM?


----------



## JacksonAces

Can we get a meeting going for this weekend? My wife is in South Africa, and I think this weekend would be perfect for a ride (motorcycle) up to Bolzano from where I am. Also, I've been working from home for 2 straight weeks, and I'm going a little stir crazy...

Anyone interested in food at Hopfen & co Bozner Brau? Maybe Saturday, sometime around lunch?

PM me if you are interested.

~Jack


----------



## staceyericadoris

Hey Jack. My boyfriend and I would love to meet you this weekend, and anyone else who wants to come along...

I can't PM you yet as I dont have enough posts. But how is 1pm?

Stacey


----------



## JacksonAces

staceyericadoris said:


> I can't PM you yet as I dont have enough posts. But how is 1pm?


Sounds good! Anyone else in?

~Jack


----------



## alfie keats

hey im looking to move to Bolzano im from Exeter in England, im trying to learn abit of Italian at the moment and was wondering if anyone knows of any jobs or any types of employment where they might be looking for English speakers, any help would be great 
thanks


----------



## irishmom

*Bi-lingual children*

Hi everyone,
Any english speaking families with young children living in Bolzano or Trento/Trentino? I'm irish living in Trentino, my husband is italian, we have 3 children. Would you be interested in meeting up somewhere child-friendly to chat in english & share experiences? Please let me know....


----------



## benjamest

*Just moved to Trento!*

Hi all,

I've just moved with my wife to Trento, we're looking to stay here for 2-3 years, so it'd be great to meet a few fellow English speakers, while I'm building up on my Italian!

Would be great to hear if any of you are interested in a gathering to compare notes? I'm on day 9 here, so I will only bring to the table my first impressions! 

Drop me a line at snip - or post a reply on here!

Ben


----------



## irishmom

Hi Ben,
Just back fro our hols so only reading your message now. That would be great to get together! We live in Val di Non, just 20mins drive from Trento. Where are you from? Hope you're both settling in well in your new city. Im Irish, hubby italian, am here 10 years!
Theres an english speaking group in Trento,they meet up on thurs(just google it) I have never gone as its in the evening&with kids its difficult for me.


----------



## benjamest

Hi,
Thanks for the message back! We are settling in well so far thanks, we're both British but have been li snip @ gmail.cnd we'd love to arrange to meet you guys! So far this looks like a wonderful part of the world to spend 10 years in! Be great to compare notes!


----------



## mortezasol

hi,im coming bolzano,to study At university of bolzano,im a software developer,i dont have anyone there and i will be glad if you want to have communication with me,in case of any problem related to computer,software or hardware you can count on me


----------



## mortezasol

ps my email is snip
im 31 years old male

i would be glad if you email me,because im really alone there


----------



## sail458

Lalune* said:


> Still some people in Bolzano? I just arrived, and would love to meet some new people!


hey do u still live in bolzano?


----------



## sail458

staceyericadoris said:


> Hey, not entirely sure if this thread is still active. Are you guys still looking for friends in Bolzano? I have been here since December now after moving to live here with my boyfriend, who is fluent in Italian. My Italian is extremely basic and my German even worse, I would love to meet some English speaking people here.
> 
> Stacey:roll:


hey stacey,

do u still live in bolzano? I am sailee and I am from India and I would love to meet you


----------



## qamar rashid

Starryskies said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a 26 year old girl and I've just moved to Bolzano to work, I'm originally from the UK. I think Bolzano is beautiful and I'm glad that I came, but i'm hoping to meet some people who speak English to socialise with. (I'm still miles away from being able to have a meaningful conversation in German/Italian!) Please get in touch if you want to meet sometime.
> Also if you live near to Bozano - Merano, Verona, Trento, wherever..


hi,
i ,m 30 years old Male.and i have also moved to bolzano.and i also wanted to meet and spend time with english spekers.


----------



## qamar rashid

sail458 said:


> hey stacey,
> 
> do u still live in bolzano? I am sailee and I am from India and I would love to meet you


hi sailee.i live in bolzano and also wanted to talk or meet english spekers.


----------



## staceyericadoris

He Sailee. I don't currently live in Bolzano, I did when i posted the last post but I have moved. I'm now in Mezzolombardo but i could easily commute, or we could meet in the middle? 

Hi Gamar


----------



## mais.giulia

Hi all!

I know these posts are very old, but maybe someone is still looking into this (like me).
I'm part of a community of midwives in Trento, Civezzano. We have a big maternity home and we organise activities, events and individual consultations regarding femininity, motherhood, global heath and training.
We're both Italian and English speakers!
If you're interested, visit out website: www.laviadicasamaternita.it or our socials: Instagram laviadicasa.casamaternita; Facebook @laviadicasamaternita; Linkedin linkedin.com/company/la-via-di-casa-casa-maternità.
We have an Open Day every first Saturday of the month, in case you want to take a look around for free!

Hope to see you! 
Best,
Giulia Midwife

www.laviadicasamaternita.it


----------

